# new to the deserts



## desertsss (Apr 2, 2009)

I took over care of these awesome little guys a little over a month ago. They are happy active, and I am just mainly looking for what their healthy diet should be. Websites have many conflicting foods. So just curious. Let me know if you can.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2009)

Once they're big enough to be outside, then grazing on weeds and grasses is the best diet for them. But as long as you have them inside, a good and healthful diet is to mix Spring Mix with a few fresh weeds and grasses...or even a pinch of hay. Spring Mix can be purchased in the packaged salad section of the produce section of the grocery store. The types of weeds you can pick would be any of the clovers, dandelion, fillaree, etc. and you can purchase a package of Salad Style Hay from www.carolinapetsupply.com or www.oxbow.com. Just a pinch over the wet greens to get them used to the taste of it. Salad Style Hay is a mixture of orchard grasses and is cut real small for baby mouths. You can supplement with the occasional grated zucchini or other squash.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi desertsss, you can find a list of foods here http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html that will work for your DTs along with what Yvonne has given you. I don't remember if you stated where you are at, But haveing DT it must be approching summertime in your area. So alot of these plants should be easy to get. Mulberry and grape leaves are usually easy to obtain and are very good for these babies just to name a few. Remember variety is the key to a healthy DT and a non picky eater.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Hi desertsss, you can find a list of foods here http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html that will work for your DTs along with what Yvonne has given you. I don't remember if you stated where you are at, But haveing DT it must be approching summertime in your area. So alot of these plants should be easy to get. Mulberry and grape leaves are usually easy to obtain and are very good for these babies just to name a few. Remember variety is the key to a healthy DT and a non picky eater.



I keep forgetting that thread...thanks for reminding me. I think I'll have to book mark it.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Apr 3, 2009)

They look 'thin' to me. Not sure.. but that was my first thought.. Glad you found us!!


----------



## desertsss (Apr 3, 2009)

I think they are a little thin. I got them just over a month ago. The person who had them was not taking care of them, and just prior to me getting them they had not been fed for almost two to three weeks. They were very lethargic. Not only that they had been fed a diet of mainly lettuce. After I had them for a week they began eating regularly, but still they did not have a bm until almost two weeks. It was scary. They are much healthier now, very active, eyes wide open, and much more hydrated. I am unsure exactly how much to feed them though. I have heard very bad things about overfeeding. Also, I am going to be posting pictures a little later tonight of their habitat that they are in. 
When I first got them they didn't even have a basking lamp or uvb bulb. I got those items right away. That and the soaking was what finally made them more active. Anyways, I appreciate everyones responses and after I post the pics of their little home, I would love some constructive criticism. I want these guys to be as happy as they can.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to add some substrate to their tank also. That can be eco-earth and play sand, or fine grade orchid bark. You will need to keep the substrate moist to create humidity for them. Please don't be thinking that they don't need humidity because they come from the desert, because they DO need humidity. Good UVB and humidity will stop the pyramiding that has already started. I would soak them daily and add a few drops of bird vitamins to the soaking water. Here again, don't think that they don't need to be soaked because they are desert torts, they DO need to be soaked. And because they are a bit soft the bird vitamins will help. I would make a small area outside in the sun to allow them to get sun and maybe graze on some grass. It doesn't have to be anything fancy just a small area for right now. A safe area protected from predators and wind. That should be tops on your things to do list. I just bought a cheap garden fence and use that. I'll take a picture tomorrow if it's stopped raining and show you what I did for my babies just to give you some ideas. Most of all research their diet and feed them good...welcome to the forum, this is the best place for you to get information...oh...feed them as much as they will eat in about 15 minutes. They will eat until they are full and that's a good thing. Then you want to feed them once in the morning and again in the evening. Put a couple of handfuls of whatever you are feeding down for them and they will walk away when they are full. Desert babies are very easy keepers...make sure your basking spot is 95 degrees...they need it hot...


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 3, 2009)

They look about the same age as my kids (hatched Oct 2007) and sounds like they came from similar care.It only takes a few months to get them up and in shape if they follow the same track as Doris and Fred. Who by the way really dig into the cuttlebone sometimes. 

Dawna


----------



## desertsss (Apr 4, 2009)

I am trying to figure out if the grasses in my yard are healthy or dangerous. I just moved and have no idea what is in my yard. Is there a way to have it tested? Kind of a stupid question I know.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 4, 2009)

desertsss said:


> I am trying to figure out if the grasses in my yard are healthy or dangerous. I just moved and have no idea what is in my yard. Is there a way to have it tested? Kind of a stupid question I know.



I would just feed them some Spring Mix for now. They do look thin and I would be pushing the lettuces on them and not worry about feeding grass right now....you can feed them grass in the future...but for right now they need groceries...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 4, 2009)

Letting the grass sit and not adding any products to it for 3-6 months would then have it be "safe". Probably easier than trying to test, as some of the lawn products can be quite systemic. Maggie and Dawna have some great advice for you. Best wishes.


----------

